# *wave* Hi.. I'm new here :-D



## msxcuseme (Feb 26, 2011)

hey everyone!! I am 24 year old mommy of a 3 year old and going through a divorce. I wanted to do a figure competition coming up in April.. I was doing SOOOOOOO well!! until my daughter's dad wanted to bring up problems. So... sad faced, I gained 20lbs. here's my diet for the past 4 weeks (after gaining the 20lbs of binge emotional eating..) and my training 'split'. (I competed in bikini) ooh... and my supplements:

Diet:

breakfast- boiled eggs: 4 whites 1 whole, 1c green beans canned and no added salt

snack- 1sc myofusion or 1 canned tuna with mustard

lunch- 4 oz lean protein- chicken breast, tilapia, ground turkey breast, or etc. 1c veggies or 3c. lettuce

snack- same as 1st snack or small side salad

dinner- 4 oz lean protein and greens (on occasional fridays i have salmon) (when i'm on the go, I go to the market and get 4oz of ahi poke- basically raw tuna sashimi kind of that's mixed with sesame seeds, sesame oil, hawaiian salt, and green onions- I'm best friends with the seafood guy now so he makes sure he doesn't put soo much salt)

snack before bed- ... ok.. i don't know if this is cool with you guys but being honest since.. if i lie about it it'll only hurt me- I LOVE having the anabolic cookbook's protein brownie.. hehe.. Lee Hayward's youtube tutorial.. but. I just use 1sc. myofusion, 1/4 tsp baking soda/powder, 1 eggwhite, and PB 2 peanutbutter powder- very rarely will I actually use all natural peanutbutter. 

1 take in about 1 to 1 1/2 gallons of water.

supplements:

right when i wake up: 4a.m.
1 cap Viper thermogenic, 1 tab ALA, 1 cap -glutamine

breakfast: multi-vitamin, 1 omega fish oil

Lunch- 1 omega fish oil, 1 ALA, 1 glutamine... sometimes I'll take in another Viper only if I have a LONG day ahead of me and I'm super tired.

Dinner- multi-vitamin, 1 omega, 1 glutamine, 1 ALA

Myofusion for protein, SciVation Xtend or O.N. Amino Energy.   BTW- i miss my Dark Matter :-(

Training-
*I do cardio M-F at 4:30 a.m. i alternate each week either sprint drills and the spin bike, sprint drills and the stair mill, or stair mill and the spin bike (i.e. Monday would be sprint drills, Wednesday is spin bike.. etc.)

Sunday- rest day

Monday- Full body work up especially hitting legs

Tuesday- Whatever rotation I am for my cardio I do both today so.. If I have the spin bike/sprint drill today I do the drills first, hit abs and then spin after wards.

Wednesday- Shoulders, abs, triceps

Thursday- biceps, back, abs

Friday- Full body just touch up on things i think i need work on and hit abs

Saturday- triceps, legs, abs, shoulders, lats- mainly what I really want to bring out.. 

mmm.... Oh, before I got all fitness mama and interesting in bodybuilding, I was 190lbs. Competition weight for bikini I was 115lbs. Right now.. sitting here typing, I'm 137lbs  . I'm not lazy, I put in work, and basically the gym is my home lol.. 

here's the BIG BUT...

This belly fat thing is pissing me off!! I miss my abs :-( [I was emotionally eating but I sooo stopped that now. I went and got a punching bag and hit it everyday for a good hour or whatever.. lol..]

I have var and a lot of people were telling me it helps with the tummy yuckies.. mmm... but I want to get lean quicker and I know all of the fat will come off because this is the same diet (minus the sashimi, salmon, and protein brownies) I was on for the previous competition 8 weeks in. 

anyone want to suggest a good awesome WHOA DAMN!! stack? hehe.. oooh.. i shoulda said.. I just started using the Var 2 weeks ago. and I have the 10mg take it on full work up days only tho. 

it's getting to the point where I scheduled an appointment to see a specialist about getting a weightloss maintanence prescription.. idk if I can get it tho because my bf% is within normal range 20% even with the extra lbs. but hey I used the electronic ones not the caliper so don't know how accurate that was. 

**super sorry this is a long post.. but like i said, i wanted to let you all know what i've been doing. not here looking for a YES! i can sit at home all day and eat chips while i pop a clen and I'll still lose weight' type of magic.. I want- 'I worked my bum off and I want to make it look like I did!' kind of magic. okidokie.. be straight forward lmk what to fix what to add but mainly i really want a good stack.. i was considering win/var but... idk.. obviously I don't want anything growing that's not supposed to be there... know what I mean?? lol.. but serious. 

k.. Thank you sooo much!! :-D


----------



## Arnold (Feb 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*msxcuseme* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## rbuecker (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! Very detailed first post, I like the routine and diet info- a major plus to have that plan nailed down. Sorry to hear about the issues with the hubby, props to getting back on track and taking care of yourself and the keiki! Keep nailin the punching bag and keep your cardio up and that tummy will be history!

Aloha,
Robert


----------



## msxcuseme (Feb 26, 2011)

rbuecker said:


> Welcome to the forums! Very detailed first post, I like the routine and diet info- a major plus to have that plan nailed down. Sorry to hear about the issues with the hubby, props to getting back on track and taking care of yourself and the keiki! Keep nailin the punching bag and keep your cardio up and that tummy will be history!
> 
> Aloha,
> Robert


 
 ya but i wanted to do the rey. it's on the 15th of april..  mmm... are you military? that too kinda shame getting taped.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 26, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## msxcuseme (Feb 26, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Welcome to IM!


 

YAY!!! thanks.. hmmmm... i really like this forum place.. you guys are awesome!


----------



## persianprince23 (Feb 26, 2011)

welcome


----------



## msxcuseme (Feb 26, 2011)

soooo... wait.. my diet is on point si? o no? lol.. ya i know it's the intro newbie thread but still.. i have to know .


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 27, 2011)

...


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 28, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Glad to have another gal on board.  Good luck with all you are going through.  We are all here for you girl.


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 28, 2011)

How did you get so negged? Lol


----------



## msxcuseme (Mar 1, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> How did you get so negged? Lol


 
what's negged? lol...

Gena Marie- thanks girl!! i'm going to need help.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

msxcuseme said:


> what's negged? lol...
> 
> Gena Marie- thanks girl!! i'm going to need help.



That's where someone gives you negative reputation points then you status bar goes red. If you get good reputation points you get a green bar and red balls.


----------



## Suspicious_Sean (Mar 1, 2011)

Whos ur hubby? Ill kick his ass


----------



## vortrit (Mar 1, 2011)

Suspicious_Sean said:


> Whos ur hubby? Ill kick his ass


----------



## msxcuseme (Mar 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> That's where someone gives you negative reputation points then you status bar goes red. If you get good reputation points you get a green bar and red balls.



oooohhhh... Lol.. Ok.. Interesting. The ex hubby is in nc. Haha... Yes beat him up!! Lol.. He's influencing my everyday cheat day! Ive got 7 weeks until the first competition and 7 1/2 for the following.. You guys.... Are soo awesome..


----------



## nononsensemuscle (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome msxcuseme...I am new here too.  Well I joined like a few months ago but just started getting active today as I forgot that I had joined.  I think your diet and workouts look good.  I just encourage you to stick to low weights and high reps especially being a woman so you can get that nice lean muscle build that looks so sexy on women!


----------



## whitemike370 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## msxcuseme (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## fitnright (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow.. very detailed. so sad i dont have any diet to start with~~


----------



## msxcuseme (Mar 4, 2011)

fitnright said:


> Wow.. very detailed. so sad i dont have any diet to start with~~



Lol... Ya. I tried messing with fitday.com. Ya .. Dee dee dee on that. Idk how to use it. Lol.


----------



## fitnright (Mar 4, 2011)

msxcuseme said:


> Lol... Ya. I tried messing with fitday.com. Ya .. Dee dee dee on that. Idk how to use it. Lol.



it really hard for me to maintain a diet.. gezz i love food!!


----------



## bartvd (Mar 6, 2011)

welcome!


----------

